# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  Maden yağması

## bozok

*Maden yağması*

 

*TüRKİYE’nin üstünü sata sata bitiren AKP ‘özelleştirme’ rotasını yer altına çevirdi. Sadece 2006-2008’de yüzde 2 vergi karşılığı 40 bini aşkın ruhsat veren iktidar, 4 bin maden sahasını satıyor. Yerlilerin uluslararası devler karşısında yine şansı sıfır.*


*Yüzde 19’u yabancıya geçti*
YABANCILARIN ülkemizde sahip olduğu maden alanı 150 bin kilometrekareye ulaştı. Bir başka deyişle ülkenin yüzde 19’u yabancı kontrolünde... Anadolu’yu karış karış kazan yabancılar, altından kurşuna, mermerden kroma kadar ne bulursa götürüyor! 


*Kapanın elinde kaldı*
üzellikle altın için Türkiye’ye akın eden yabancılar kelimenin tam anlamıyla maden buldu! İşte şanslı yabancılar:

** Fronteer Eurasia:* Cayman Adaları’ndan geldi, Kuzeydoğu Anadolu’da 3.5 milyon onsluk altın rezervi buldu.

** Ariana:* İngiliz şirket Artvin’de arama yapmak üzere 19 ruhsat aldı. Mardin Kızıltepe ve Balıkesir Sındırgı da onun...

** Stratex:* ABD’li şirket, Uşak ve Kütahya arasında altın buldu. üanakkale ve Eskişehir’de de arıyor.

** Kuzey Truva Madencilik:* Kanadalı Teck Comico’nun desteklediği Fronteer firmasına ait. 6 noktada arama yapıyor. 

** Yeni Anadolu Madencilik:* Yüzde 99’u Amerikan sermayeli şirket.


*Türkiye’nin üstü bitti sıra altında!..*
Yeraltı kaynaklarımızın üzerinde büyük bir yabancı hakimiyeti var. Sahip oldukları maden alanı 150 bin kilometrekare 


*Haber: Sümeyra YILMAZ*

Türkiye için stratejik öneme sahip yeraltı kaynakları AKP iktidarı döneminde hızla özelleştirilmeye başlandı. üzelleştirme politikalarından yer üstündeki fabrikalar ve kurumların ardından yeraltı da nasibini alıyor. üzellikle 2004 yılında çıkarılan maden kanunu ile yabancı sermayenin önü açılmış oldu. 2007 itibariyle Türkiye’de faaliyet gösteren yabancı ortaklı şirketlerin sayısı 143. Türkiye’deki maden sahalarına aldıkları arama-işletme ruhsatları ile sahip olan şirketler için yeni bir fırsat daha doğdu. Maden İşleri Genel Müdürlüğü 5 bin 576 ihalenin ardından şimdi de 4 bin civarında sahanın özelleştirilmesine hazırlanıyor. 
Yapılacak ihale ile 75 ilde madencilik yapma hakkı özel şirketlerin eline geçecek. Arama ve işletme verilecek şirketlerin büyük çoğunluğunun ise yine yabancı şirketler olacağı tahmin ediliyor.


*Bor’u da ele geçirdiler*
1.9 milyon hektar arazinin özelleştirileceği ihalelerde altın, kurşun, mermer, krom, gibi birçok maden sahası yer alıyor. Yabancıların Türkiye madenleri üzerindeki hakimiyeti rakamlara döküldüğünde çok açık bir şekilde görülüyor. Yabancıların Türkiye’de sahip oldukları maden alanı 150 bin kilometrekare alanı kapsıyor. Bu alan Türkiye yüzölçümü’nün yüzde 19’una tekabül ediyor. Türkiye’nin Dünya rezervinin yüzde 70’ine sahip olduğu bor madeni üzerinde ise yabancı şirketlerin çalışmaları sürüyor. İşleme hakkı Eti Maden İşletmelerine ait bor madeni ile ilgili kanun değişikliği hazırlıkları olduğu da iddia ediliyor. Yapılan hazırlıklarla bor madeninin de yabancıların kullanımına açılmasının sağlanacağı söyleniyor.


*ülkeye akın ettiler*
AKP iktidarının hazırladığı 2004’te yürürlüğe giren ve adeta “Madencilik sektöründe sömürgecilik” döneminin başlamasını sağlayan 5177 Sayılı Yeni Maden Yasası ve bazı yasalarda yapılan değişiklikler ile yabancı şirketler maden ruhsatı almak için adeta Türkiye’ye akın etti. Sadece 2006-2008 yıllarında verilen ruhsat miktarı 40 bin 193. Yasa ile yer altı zenginlikleri sadece yüzde 2 vergi karşılığında yabancı sermayeli ve yerli şirketlere açılırken, zenginleştirme işleminin ülkede yapılması halinde devlet payı yüzde 1’e çekildi. Son dönemde ise AKP iktidarının yaşanan kriz için hazırladığını söylediği teşvik sisteminde maden şirketine büyük teşvik verilmesi planlanıyor. AKP’nin uyguladığı bu politikalar sonucu Türkiye yabancı şirketler için kar sahası haline gelirken alternatifi olmayan kaynaklarımız yabancı sermayenin insafına bırakılıyor.


*Altın için ülkemize akın*
Dünyada en çok rağbet gören altın madeni için de yabancılar Türkiye’ye akın ediyor. Son dönemde yabancı şirketler altın sahalarına ilgi gösteriyor. Büyük tartışma yaşanan ve mahkemeler tarafından kapatılma kararı verilen birçok altın madeni bulunmakta. Türkiye’de altın alında faaliyet gösteren yabancı şirketler şöyle: 

*Fronteer Eurasia:* Cayman Adaları’ndan gelen şirket, Kuzeydoğu Anadolu’da yaptığı altın arama çalışmalarında 3.5 milyon onsluk altın rezervi buldu.

*Ariana:* İngiliz şirket Artvin’de arama yapmak 19 arama ruhsatı aldı. Mardin Kızıltepe ve Balıkesir Sındırgı’da toplam bin 820 kilometrekare alanda altın arama çalışmalarını yürütüyor. 

*Odyssey:* Tavşanlı’da altın arama çalışmaları yürütüyor. İngiliz Ariana ile bu bölgede işbirliğine gitti.

*Stratex:* ABD’li şirket, Uşak ve Kütahya arasında bulunan Murat Dağı’nda altın buldu. şirket ayrıca Konya İnlice, üanakkale Dikmen, Belen Ergama üçgeni ile Eskişehir Muratdere’de de altın arama çalışmlarını sürdürüyor.

*Tüprag Madencilik:* Kanadalı Eldorado Gold madencilik şirketinin Türkiye temsilcisinin 5 adet altın arama ruhsatı bulunuyor. Uşak’ın Eşme İlçesindeki Kışladağ altın madeninde üretime devam ediyor.

*Teck Cominco:* Kanadalı maden şirketi Kaz Dağları’nda başta Balıkesir İvrindi, Havran, Balya ve üanakkale Ezine olmak üzere 
7 mevkide çalışma yürütüyor. şirketin aynı zamanda Artvin Cerrattepe’de işletmesi bulunuyor.

*Pregold Madencilik:* 4 adet altın arama ruhsatı bulunuyor. Mali ve Gana’da aramalar yapan şirketin sahibi *Goldaş.*

*Galata Madencilik:* Firma Ariana Madencilik’le çalışıyor. En büyük hissedarları bir İngiliz şirket.

*Doğu Truva Madencilik:* Teck Cominco’nun desteklediği Fronteer’e ait firmanın üanakkale Bayramiç’te 1 arama sahası bulunuyor.

*Kuzey Truva Madencilik:* Kanadalı Teck Comico’nun desteklediği Fronteer firmasına ait. 6 noktada arama yapıyor. Hepsinin işletme ruhsatı var.

*Türkiye dünyadaki bor madeni rezervinin yüzde 70’ine sahip. Geleceğin madeni olarak kabul edilen borun yakın bir zamanda petrolün yerini alacağı ifade ediliyor. Türkiye’de bor madeni çıkaran çok sayıda yabancı şirket var.*


*Anadolu’yu karış karış kazıyorlar*
Yabancı şirketler, ülkemizin dört bir tarafında maden yatakları bulmak için çaba sarf ediyor. İktidardan da büyük desket alan büyük sermayeli yabancı şirketlerle yerli firmaların rekabeti imkansız. İşte Türkiye’de maden sahaların sahip ünlü uluslararası şirketlerden bir kaçı: 

*Rio Tinto:* ünlü Yahudi dolar milyarderi Rothschild Ailesi‘ne ait Rio Tinto’nun işlettiği bor, boraks ve bor tuz yatakları Balıkesir, Susurluk, Bandırma, Balya, Sultançayırı bölgesinde. Ankara, Eryaman, Sincan, Güdül, Kazan, Beypazarı ve Eskişehir-Sivrihisar yöresi trona (doğal soda) ve bor maden sahalarına sahip. Bu alan yaklaşık 450-500 kilometrekare büyüklüğünde.

*Anatolia Minerals şirketi:* Sivas, Malatya ve Tunceli ile Ovacık bölgesindeki altın, gümüş ve bakır yataklarını işletmekte. Bu alanlar Gümüşhane, Artvin ve Kayseri’ye kadar uzanan 700-750 kilometrekare. Bu şirketin Adana Saimbeyli ve Tufanbeyli ilçelerini kapsayan sahalarda elde ettiği çinko madeni işletme ruhsatı 700 kilometrekareden büyük. Ayrıca Yozgat Boğazlıyan, Yenipazar ve Sarıkaya’da, bir bu kadar bakır madeni işletme ruhsatına sahip. 

*Odyssey Resources:* Ordu-Fatsa ve Zaviköy bölgesinde bulunan altın, gümüş, çinko ve bakır madenleriyle ilgili 250 kilometrekarelik bir alanın ruhsatına sahip. 

*Eldorado Gold şirketi:* Kanadalı şirket; Uşak-Eşme Banaz Katrancılar köyü ile Kütahya- Gediz İlçesi Murat Dağı eteklerinde işletme ruhsatına sahip. Aynı şirket İzmir Efem üukuru bölgesindeki altın madeni yataklarının işletmesini de aldı. 


*UZMANLAR GELECEKLE İLGİLİ KAYGILI* 

*üok sıkıntı yaşayacağız*
Tapu ve Kadastro eski Genel Müdür Yardımcısı Orhan üzkaya, Türkiye’nin madenlerinin yabancı şirketlerin eline geçtiğini ve özellikle geleceğin madeni olarak kabul edilen ve dünya rezervinin yüzde 70’ine sahip olduğu bor madeninin de yabancılara verileceğini söyledi. üzkaya, şunları dile getidi: “Türkiye’nin madenleri bizim elimizden çıkmaktadır. Son maden yasası ile Türkiye madenlerinin tamamı yabancı şirketlerin ve Angloamerikan şirketlerin eline geçmiştir. Madenlerin bu durumu Türkiye’ye gelecekte madenler konusunda çok sıkıntı yaşatacak.”

*Kaynakların alternatifi yok*
Maden Mühendisleri Odası Başkanı Mehmet Torun, maden kaynaklarının alternatifi olmadığını belirterek, Türkiye’ye son yıllarda giren yabancılar daha çok altın madenleri başta olmak üzere, krom, nitel madenlerine ciddi yatırımlar yaptılar ve yasalarda bunlara göre değiştirildi” dedi. AKP döneminde özelleştirme ve yabancılaşmanın hızla arttığına vurgu yapan Torun, “Türkiye madenlerini hammadde olarak ihraç ediyor. üretiyoruz, hamallığını yapıyoruz, çıkarıyoruz ve hammadde olarak çok ucuz fiyatlarla madenlerimizi yurtdışına satıyoruz” ifadesini kullandı.

*Yabancı ortaklığı olan yüzlerce firma*
Türkiye’de maden arama ruhsatına sahip yabancı ya da yabancı ortaklı yüzlerce şirket var. Türk firmaları büyük sermayeli yabancı şirketlerle rekabet edemediği için onlarla ortak olma yoluna gidiyor. üevre ve Orman Bakanlığı’nın verilerine göre 6 Aralık 2007 tarihi itibariyle Runsat almış olan yabancı ortaklı şirketlerin bazıları şöyle: ATS Denizcilik, ACW Naturel Stone, Afyon üimento, Ageangold Madencilik, Akçansa, Akdeniz Mineral, Akdeniz Resouurces, Akros üimento, Albuck Madencilik, Aldridge Mineral, Anadolu Endüstri Mineralleri, Ankara Xınchende Madencilik, Ans Aporeor Natural, Astro Madencilik, Atam Hazır Beton, Bastaş Başkent üimento, Baştaş Hazır Beton, Bay-Taş madencilik, Beykrom, Bg-Taş Madencilik, Birlik Madencilik, BPB Gypsum üretim, Brokmer Madencilik, C. Tes. Madencilik, Calmag Kalsine Manyezit, Chit Shing Mermer, Cimpor Yitibaş, Delta Maden ve Mineral, Denizli üimento, Desen Mermer, Dinar Marbleü, DKS Bakır ve Krom, Doğu Truva, Doğu Akdeniz mineralleri, EBX Madencilik, Ege Metal, Element Madencilik, Elit Madencilik, Ephesus Doğal Taşlar madencilik, Etiler Madencilik, Eurasia Madencilik, Ferrocam Madencilik, Fiandri Madencilik, Galata Madencilik, Galena Mineral, Gordion Madencilik, Harborlite Aegean Mineral, Harmoni Kimya Maden, Hatay Madencilik, Hitusa Madencilik, IDC Madencilik, IMC Madencilik, IMGI İnt. Marble and Granite,İzmir üimento, Kars üimento, Kayamer Madencilik, Koca Beton Agrega Madencilik, Konya üimento, Koza Altın İşletmeleri, Kurudere Madencilik, Kuzey Truva Madencilik, Lafarge Aslan üimento, Lafarge üatı üözümleri, Latife Türk Madencilik, Latomia Madencilik, Likya Minelco Madencilik, Magnesif Aş, Mareks Mermer, Marmara Madencilik, Mas Mermer, MCC-İzm Krom, Newmont Altın Madencilik, üztüre Kimtaş, Pabalık Madencilik, Pagoda Madencilik, Parkmer Madencilik, Rok Mermer, S&B Endüstri, Saim Budin Madencilik, Sandıklı Mermer, Sardes Nikel Madencilik, Saren Maden, Sat&Co Madencilik, Strateks Madencilik,Süd-Chemie (TR) Madencilik, Timm Endüstri mineralleri, Travertine Bros Doğal Madencilik, Tunçmer Maden, Turkuaz Madencilik, Turmin Madencilik, Tüprag Metal Madencilik, üniversal üimento, Vatan Madencilik, Westpark Madencilik.







13/09/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.

----------

